# Too late to scrogg?



## Bongofury (May 26, 2015)

My plants are 9 days into flower and I need to build a scrogg. Is it too late? They are still short enough to where I can install the scrogg without touching the plants and just let them grow into it. TIA


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2015)

Scrog has to be started while the plant is young--still in veg.  The branches need to be trained to grow horizontal.  Although a lot of people call non-scrog grows scrog (scrog does not mean just putting a screen over the top of your plants), it is a training technique where the branches grow horizontal under the screen while in veg and when put into flowering, the buds are allowed to grow vertically up through the screen.  You can probably do some lst on it though.  Why do you want to scrog?    You would need a fair sized space to scrog 9 plants also.  Can you post up a pic?


----------



## Bongofury (May 26, 2015)

I wanted to scrog so the plant doesn't grow into the light source. 

I'm worried about stress. 

I have only 4 plants and 2 of them will probably grow into the light source. They are in a 2' X 4' X 5' high tent.  The pot takes nearly a foot away and the light is approx. a foot from the top of the tent, so there is only approx, 3' left for the plant. The plants are now 9" from the light and I can lower the 2 plants 1.5" more as they are on blocks of wood. 
The other 2 are very short and will not be a problem.

I will take a pic. Thanks for the response THG.


----------



## Bongofury (May 26, 2015)

I installed the scrog,  "if that's what it is", to show you what is in my mind.


----------



## MR1 (May 26, 2015)

Bongofury, here is a link to a scrog tutorial I find explains everything clearly. I agree with THG, should start your scrog in veg. Those squres are a bit small too, should be closer to 2 to 2.5 inches.
http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial


----------



## Bongofury (May 26, 2015)

MR1 said:


> Bongofury, here is a link to a scrog tutorial I find explains everything clearly. I agree with THG, should start your scrog in veg. Those squres are a bit small too, should be closer to 2 to 2.5 inches.
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/scrog-tutorial



Thanks MR1. I think i'm just in a panic that I'm going to run out of height.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

You berry well might just tie em down where there safe from light I run out of space.


----------



## Bongofury (May 26, 2015)

I just ordered another tent. 4'X4'x7'. I was trying to get by with the smaller tent but I can see now that I really need the new tent. 

Now I'm set. I already have the fan and filter. So what the heck.  

It should be here in a week, just in time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 26, 2015)

Sorry, but that scrog net is not going to work and you are too late.  It does have to be started in veg.  Remove the screen and check out LST.  If you are afraid you are going to run out of height, LST is your best choice at this point.  That can be done any time.


----------



## Bongofury (May 26, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Sorry, but that scrog net is not going to work and you are too late.  It does have to be started in veg.  Remove the screen and check out LST.  If you are afraid you are going to run out of height, LST is your best choice at this point.  That can be done any time.



I took it down. I really didn't fully understand a scrog until your reply THG. Now I get it. When and why it should be implemented. Thanks for the LST knowledge too. :aok: 

I took the easy way out. I spent more money. No stress to the plants with a new tent though. :banana:


----------



## gottaloveplasma (May 26, 2015)

Cool what tent..


----------



## Bongofury (May 27, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> Cool what tent..



48"x48"x84" Mylar Hydroponics Grow Tent 4'x4'x7' Clone Reflective Non Toxic Room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2015)

Cool--tents work great and it is nice to have all the height you need.


----------



## Bongofury (May 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Cool--tents work great and it is nice to have all the height you need.



I'm all set now. Thanks for all the advice THG.


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2015)

BOF, the only plant i can see up there that you could LST is the one on the left. Bend it down, where it is stretching. OR squeeze the stem till you feel the sides of the stem let go. That will make the top slow down and the others catch up... I hope. lol  Plants look really nice.


----------



## Bongofury (May 27, 2015)

I'm just gonna let them grow Rosebud. The one on the left is on a 2x10 so I can lower it 1.5" yet. The tent will be here by then. Thanks for popping in :ciao:


----------

